# PCI error!



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a yellow exclamation in Device Manager under Other Devices/PCI Device and I can't get rid of it. Can someone help?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is there anything on your computer that does not work correctly because of this? 

Please post make and model of your system.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I purchased a USB 2.0 hub and can't get it to work. Even when I remove the hub which is just connected to a USB port the yellow exclamation remains in Device Manager. You will find the make of my computer under My System on the left hand side of this reply. This is a computer I built myself. The error in Device Manager only started after I plugged in the new USB Hub.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you using any other usb devices? Are they working ok?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, I am using other USB devices which are connected to my USB ports. They are working correctly.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried the usb hub on another computer?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

No, I haven't tried my hub on another computer but I will and I'll get back to you on if I was successful or not. Please be patient. Thanks for your time.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've finally tried my USB hub on a laptop and the laptop had no problem recognizing the hub. I then wanted to try out the hub and connected a 1GB USB thumb drive and that worked also. But, when I connected my external HDD to the hub that didn't work. I didn't get any error messages when I connected the external HDD to the hub. I also checked Device Manager and there was no errors there.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does this hub have a power pack?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes. I first purchased a passive 4-port USB 2.0 hub and nothing worked on it. So I purchased a powered 7-port USB 2.0 hub to see if that would work. The reason I wanted a hub is because there are not enough USB ports for all our USB devices. Plus, having a hub on top of the desk is a lot more convenient to plug and unplug than getting on all fours to plug in a USB device. After I plugged in my powered hub I got an error in Device Manager. Even though I unplug the hub and remove the the item in Device Manager it keeps coming back when I reboot my computer.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

My 2 Cents. I've seen a few weird issues that sometimes would cause this. Of course this probably does not relate to you. I have a USB 2.0 external hub that will Yellow some Removable Drives I have. They are all 2.0 compliant but the machine thinks it's a USB 1.1. I can't remember exactly, but I swear when I installed a PCI card with additional USB and Firewire ports, it needed an updated driver because the chipset was an ALI on the card. The onboard USB is Intel.

Also, I've seen that PCI error that comes out of no where when I used to have either the Soundblaster Live 5.1 or Audigy card installed... For no reason at all, I could never get it to go away. I don't know if it was looking for legacy Midi or Joystick support? The Extigy doesn't have this issue.

Good Luck.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like I may have the same problem that you had. My Asus P5B came with a connector that I added inside my computer which gave me two more USB ports. I use those two USB ports a lot. It doesn't connect into a PCI slot. Maybe it needs a driver. But, the problem with the error in Device Manager started when I connected the hub to one of the USB ports. If it's any help I do have a Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually what I was referring to was a separate USB/Firewire card that had it's own dedicated 480mbps.

One thing can be done to possibly trace it. Go into device manager, and do a properties and find out what the device ID that's in the details tab. There are several things you can use on the drop down menu. Each will display some system info regarding that unknown device. Believe it or not, sometimes a simple device ID can trace what it is. I've used both Google and a great driver resource site http://www.driverguide.com and found things you would think never existed. But they have it because it is all user contributed.

You can look that up if you want or leave it alone as it doesn't seem like it hinders your performance. I guess it's your call.



simcalnet said:


> Thanks for the info. It sounds like I may have the same problem that you had. My Asus P5B came with a connector that I added inside my computer which gave me two more USB ports. I use those two USB ports a lot. It doesn't connect into a PCI slot. Maybe it needs a driver. But, the problem with the error in Device Manager started when I connected the hub to one of the USB ports. If it's any help I do have a Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I did as you said and went into Device Manager and found this in the details tab. PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8. I googled it and found little information. I then went to driverguide.com and didn't really know where to go once I was there. Can you make anything out of this?


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I was browsing for information on USB 2.0 PCI Cards - I just installed one and had all sorts of problems with it until I read through this post.

Lo and behold my card needed Ali Drivers to be installed and now it works fine.

Having installed USB 2.0 PCI Cards on two other PCs without needing drivers for Windows XP I just assumed this one would be the same. Pity there were no instructions with it - found the relevant information on the mini CD that came with it.

Cheers!


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for your information. I don't have a USB 2.0 PCI card in my computer. I have two USB 2.0 ports available from my motherboard and with my motherboard I received some type of internal USB 2.0 connector that provides two more USB ports for a total of 4 ports. The connector does not connect into a PCI slot. It's inserted in one of the empty slots in the back and connects to the motherboard with a wire. Since I connected this USB connector I haven't had any problems or errors in Device Manager. But, when I purchased a powered USB 2.0 hub and connected it to one of my usb ports I then got a PCI error in Device Manager. I haven't been able to get rid of it. It doesn't seem to bother my computer but it would be nice to get rid of it.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Is there something about Intel Quick Resume in your BIOS? If yes, make sure it is disabled. This may be your device issue.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I checked in my BIOS and could not find Intel Quick Resume.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

OK. It was worth a try as that feature is found in VIIV certified motherboards, but is not supported in XP Home or Pro, but in Media Center.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, a lot of input on this thread. I have two questions. One is, if you boot the machine from scratch with the usb hub NOT plugged in, is there any yellow marks in device manager, or does the yellow only appear when you initially plug in the hub and subsequently unplug the hub? Have you checked the system tray under the safe to remove devices icon if anything shows up in regards to the name of this hub? Finally, this may be a mute point but one never knows. There is an option for USB controllers regarding power management. When I read the post about intel resume, it made me think of USB power management. There is an option under properties of each usb hub and/or controller to allow power management to have control. I have seen suggestions with other types of issues that indicate removing support for power management with the usb ports and hubs as shown in device manager. That would be a right click on all "usb root hub" tabs under system devices, then properties, and then the tab "power management". Uncheck the box in each regarding allow this device to be powered off. This is really more of a troubleshooting tactic then the one thing that will solve it.

I don't know if you did this yet, but I am going to provide you with a link to the latest system INF driver software for your board and chipset. I will post this in a follow up post once I examine all the details regarding chipsets within your Asus board. I am hoping there aren't too many variations of the P5B because then I'll need you to follow up with the actual part number.

In the mean time, no one here as asked you for a print out of your devices in the machine. Most team members here like using Everest Home as it is free and very thorough. Perhaps you can run this for all of us and post your results on the forum so we don't miss even the smallest little thing concerning your entire system. Click my link below this post thats says "post your system info" and follow the thread for the download and instructions about the program. In the mean time. I will grab the latest INF software available from your board not from Asus but from the chipset manufacter. This will generally be newer then the one Asus would provide you with and especially the one included on the CD that came with the MB.

You should install the INF I am going to follow this post with probably within 15 minutes of me posting this, reboot if necessary and then run the everest. Also what might be helpful for reference purposes is to determine if the yellow in device manager is only when the computer first sees the hub regardless if you have pulled it out after the fact. So if there are no yellows before pluggin in the hub, my curiousity may be the milliamp allotment for the hub. I would hate to think you would need to power the hub in order to do the trick but by looking at my own configuration just now, It seems the average allotment is 500ma and I am not sure what a hubs minimum requirement is. Anyhow look for my next post and if you have no yellows before putting the hub in, give me an everest dump of before and then after inserting the hub so I can see if there is one controller on the board with a problem.

I know this was long and drawn out, but sometimes as I type, different things pop into my head of previous experiences regarding usb yellow exclamations.

Someone posted something in here about the ali card and XP drivers not working with it, but the included cd did... well I sort of have that issue now. My device manager is not yellow for the ali, but the ports on that card don't work with very many devices.




simcalnet said:


> I checked in my BIOS and could not find Intel Quick Resume.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK as promised I looked up the specs on the P5B WIFI Deluxe and concluded it's a Intel 965 chipset. Click below for the latest INF software provided by Intel. Note this suite is nearly 6 months newer then the latest update on ASUS's site and perhaps even a longer amount with the version on your CD. It never can hurt to install updated system drivers anyhow.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scr...me=&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng

As far as the board goes, the design is as standard as it gets for the layout of your usb ports. You have 4 on the rear of the MB which you clearly know and according to asus, you have a two addional headers at the mid section of the board to add an additional 4 usb ports. That's 2 per header. This is taken straight from their spec sheet. So if you had both card slot adapters connected and installed. You would have 8 accessible usb 2.0 compatible ports available to you.

Good look with the download and we'll see what happens with the chipset update and your everest report.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

In response to your first question on if any yellow marks are in Device Manager when the USB hub is not plugged in and I reboot my computer, the answer is yes, even though I unplug the USB hub and reboot the yellow mark remains in Device Manager. The yellow mark first appeared when I plugged in the new USB 2.0 7-port hub. On your second question for checking the system tray, the answer is yes there is an item under “safe to remove” and it’s named USB Mass Storage Device. On your third request to check in Device Manager under “USB Root Hub” for power management the boxes are not checked off. I checked all of them under USB Root Hub and none of them were checked off for power management. 

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003, 2004 Lavalys, Inc.


Version EVEREST v1.51.195 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 

Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer HOMEUSER-EBE7BA 
Generator James 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2007-03-26 
Time 20:26 

Summary


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 

OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.11 

DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 

Computer Name HOMEUSER-EBE7BA 
User Name James 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Unknown, 2400 MHz (7 x 343) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset Unknown 
System Memory 2048 MB 
BIOS Type AMI (10/20/06) 

Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT (512 MB) 

Monitor Dell 2407WFP (Digital) [NoDB] (CC3026A3377S) 


Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Creative SB X-Fi [NoDB] 


Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825 

IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2820 

SCSI/RAID Controller JMicron JMB36X Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive ST3750640AS (698 GB, IDE) 

Disk Drive ST960822 A USB Device (55 GB, USB) 
Optical Drive PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A 

Optical Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182M SCSI CdRom Device 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 715394 MB (677407 MB free) 
G: (NTFS) 57223 MB (54906 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 


Network: 
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller 

Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (192.168.2.10) 

Network Adapter Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter 


Peripherals: 
Printer hp deskjet 6122 series 

Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB] 
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB] 
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB] 
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB] 
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB] 
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB] 
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB] 
USB Device HP Scanjet 3970 
USB Device Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
USB Device USB Printing Support 




Monitor DELA017: Dell 2407WFP (Digital) [NoDB] 
Motherboard 64-0804-000001-00101111-102006-Intel-BW$A0483035_BIOS Date: 10/20/06 11:52:35 Ver: 08. 
Motherboard Unknown 



The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of 
their respective owners. 



I downloaded the INF update file and have posted these responses before installing the update. I have a few questions on the INF update before I install. Is the update a driver update or a BIOS update? If it’s a driver update is it to update the chipset? I just need a little more information before I install the update. 

Thanks for all your information. It was a lot to go through and I hope I was able to answer most of them. If not please let me know.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

After I posted my last reply I was somewhat afraid of screwing up my computer by installing the INF update. So I did a system restore and decided to take the plunge and install the update. It was painless. Thanks. I rebooted my computer and everything seems okay.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, so what you are saying is in the current state your computer is in, you are happy with the way things are now? I didn't understand what the system restore was all about but if there is no more yellow, I'm guessing you are pleased?



simcalnet said:


> After I posted my last reply I was somewhat afraid of screwing up my computer by installing the INF update. So I did a system restore and decided to take the plunge and install the update. It was painless. Thanks. I rebooted my computer and everything seems okay.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

What I'm saying is that the yellow mark still remains in Device Manager but that it doesn't seem to affect my system. My computer seems stable. And I still can't get my new USB 2.0 7-port hub to work. So I'm having to connect my USB devices directly to my computer ports and not to the USB hub. On the issue of System Restore is that XP has a utility for restoring your system back to a certain point in time if something goes wrong with the computer. The reason I mentioned that is because I was afraid of installing the INF file download which you gave me. I read a few bad things on people who flashed their BIOS or firmware updates and screwed up their computer. So, I created a System Restore Point just in case and installed your INF update and it was painless. I then checked Device Manager and the yellow mark is still there under Other Devices/PCI Devices. I'm sorry for the confusion. I hope this helps. Thanks you your continuous help.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh, firmware & bios flashes are dangerous because if just say the power goes out, you an fry the board or card. Chipset software is harmless, it is no different then installing a driver for a component on your system.

It's still a bit odd though that the hub is ok on another machine but this machine doesn't see it that way. I assume you've tried using one of the ports directly at the back of the motherboard on the case and not one of inputs mounted in a pci card slot right?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, I have tried the ports on the motherboard on my case with no luck. When you refer to the inputs on the PCI card I'm assuming that you think I have a PCI card inserted in one of my PCI slots for extra USB ports. I don't have a PCI card for extra USB ports. I don't know what you would call it but I'll try to explain the extra USB ports that I have outside of the ones on my motherboard. This piece of equipment which is pretty small came with my ASUS motherboard. It provides two extra USB 2.0 slots in the back of my computer. I removed one of the metal slots in the back of my case and inserted the small device into the empty slot. It does not connect into one of the PCI buses. There's a cable connected to this device and the cable connects directly to the motherboard just like for example if you'd plug in a SATA drive. It's not a SATA connection though. I'm trying to explain how this device is connected. I looked on the web is this is somewhat the item I'm trying to explain. http://www.xpcgear.com/mobohead2usb.html. It looks somewhat like this but not exactly.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I know what it is. It's the brack of a pc card that mounts where pci cards would normally go. but there is a cable on the end of it that you route to the proper place on the board.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

That's it. It works when you connect USB devices directly in it's ports. I haven't had any problems with this device. The yellow mark in Device Manager popped up when I connected a new USB 2.0 7-port hub to one of my USB ports. The hub never worked. So I disconnected it and the yellow mark remains in Device Manager. The hub is brand new and there are multiple lights of all colors on the hub so I'm pretty sure the hub is functioning. My computer seems to have a problem recognizing it. Although, when you open up "Safely Remove Hardware" there's an item listed as USB Mass Storage Device.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I can say I have had wierdnesses with some hubs. This one i got online for $3.99 shipped is rated at usb 2.0 but some external drives I plug into it claim that I will not get full speed plugging a usb20 device into a usb 1.1 port... strange eh... last night my usb hub on my laptop was acting up. i kept hearing the device in and device out sound back to back.... i said forget this thing and yanked it.. well today i plugged a totally different usb hub into it and everything is peachy. you know the hubs are so cheap nowadays, it may be worth scrapping it and finding one online for $4 like i did. I love this site. This is where I get all my bargains

It will say USB 2.0 hub $3.99 shipped and give you a link to click right to it if one is posted. This page is updated almost 24/7


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with you that hubs seem to be flimsy and they are cheap to buy, but my first purchase was a passive USB 2.0 hub which was not expensive and after doing a lot searching on line on this issue of hubs it was recommended that I purchase a powered USB 2.0 hub. I paid $20 for this one and thought this will be the one. But, it's not. Is there a way I may get rid of the yellow mark in Device Manager if I decide to no longer bother with these hubs? It seems that these hubs are very unreliable.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

oh ya... where ever you see those marks, right click and choose uninstall. if they reappear, then you need to unplug in the hub and do it... last but not least... there is a section that allows you to show hidden plug n play devices, make sure no yellow marks for usb or unknown devices exist, if they do you know what to do... i can probably find you another one of these hubs for $4 or $5 if I'm lucky. Not only am I known for finding impossible drivers, I'm good with getting bargains too... My best deal, totally unrelated was playing hardball with a new car salesman. He ran my credit, knew i was the real deal, but tossed me out thinking he'll meet his quota and get someone to pay his price... well 8pm that night, end of the month on a Sunday, i get a call from the sales manager that the general manager has caved in... if I could make it to the dealership within 30 minutes I could have it at my price... My only condition to agreeing was to get started on all the paperwork right away so when I arrive, I don't have to sit in a finance office for a half hour. I wanted contracts drawn up awaiting my signature... I can't remember the exact numbers of the msrp and what I got it for but a pretty good estimate was $53,000 sticker and $38,000 my price. 

I did a similar deal with a different car 5 years prior but saved only $11K, and I say only , lol.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, those were great savings. That's incredible. That's a lot money you can spend elsewhere. Never got that kind of deal. I'll uninstall the yellow marker like you said and reboot my computer and I'll let you know if it's gone. Thank you and let me know if you find a great deal on a hub that might work. Like I said might work. Hubs seem to be very unreliable.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Sure I'll look around at a couple of choice sites. As for the saving money for elsewhere... these were SUV and car purchases, so lets just say I lost alot less money then I would have if I paid full price, lol. But drive these cars for 2 years and see what they are worth after that... it's astonishing. One was a Toyota Landcruiser with excellent resale value but still no bargain used. The other was one of my favorite cars, a BMW 525i in a rare manual transmission. Oh this baby could fly. Now I drive a land yacht. Aka, Ford Expedition. I feel very safe and after an accident back when I was 25, I decided no more small cars. So I've been driving big ever since. Though driving this thing is like a mini bus. But I prefer it over a van or even a mini van... It's a nice size compared to the ridiculous suburban. I seat 9 people just like it but can still parallel park. lol



simcalnet said:


> Wow, those were great savings. That's incredible. That's a lot money you can spend elsewhere. Never got that kind of deal. I'll uninstall the yellow marker like you said and reboot my computer and I'll let you know if it's gone. Thank you and let me know if you find a great deal on a hub that might work. Like I said might work. Hubs seem to be very unreliable.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I uninstalled the yellow mark in Device Manager and rebooted my computer. When WinXP was booting a window popped up which was Found New Hardware Wizard. I canceled and went back to Device Manager and the yellow mark was still there. Now, this is with the USB hub unplugged. So, I uninstalled the yellow mark a second time and rebooted my computer and sure enough the yellow mark remains in Device Manager. Could it be something else?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I know it's an unknown device but does it have a roll back option? for now keep the usb hub out of the computer. i hope it didn't overwrite anything before.



simcalnet said:


> I uninstalled the yellow mark in Device Manager and rebooted my computer. When WinXP was booting a window popped up which was Found New Hardware Wizard. I canceled and went back to Device Manager and the yellow mark was still there. Now, this is with the USB hub unplugged. So, I uninstalled the yellow mark a second time and rebooted my computer and sure enough the yellow mark remains in Device Manager. Could it be something else?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

> When WinXP was booting a window popped up which was Found New Hardware Wizard. I canceled and went back to Device Manager and the yellow mark was still there.


Don't think this is part of your issue, but canceling a new found hardware wizard would tend to cause a yellow mark as you cancel installing the driver. The system still knows the hardware is there but it has no driver to make it work.

It's likely you have a resource conflict between the US and pci buses. It is possible that it's always been there but you never saw it because it was a hidden device.

Try entering bios setup, under pnp/pci configuration, look for a setting to enable "Reset configuration data" or ESCD. 

Change your view in device manager to resources by connection and devices by connection and look for conflicts.

Finally (actually, you may want to do this first), search for the string PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_ in the registry (regedit). Will most likely be under current control set (001). (You may find a device description). Delete the key, not just the value (the key would be the part in the left pane of regedit beginning with VEN_8086&DEV...). Before deleting, export the key as a backup as we don't know what it is at this point. It should not be an issue as everything works with the device yellowed. On reboot, I'd let the wizard re-install any new found hardware. If it re-installs and the yellow is still there, delete the key again and this time cancel the wizard

As a best practice, I export and save all keys I delete for perpetuity with a description of why I deleted the key

ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR REGISTRY


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not too accustomed making changes in the registry. I know how to get to the registry which I did but there's so many folders and sub-folders that I can't seem to find the string you want me to find. Is it possible to point out in which folder I might find the string and can you explain how to export the key once I find it and how to back up the registry?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Copy PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8 Open regedit. Click find, paste the above line in the “find what:” box (check the three look at boxes: keys,values,data) click find next

If it finds references to anything other than the full branch, just hit F3 (find next). When the right branch (VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02 under the PCI “folder”) is found it will be highlighted. Click file>export>save as a .reg file (range = selected branch) After it’s exported and saved, you can delete the key (it should still be highlighted): click edit>delete.

If you later find the key is needed, you import that file back into the registry. Here’s an example: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00\4&d623fae&0&2808

You can see the folder structure. If you click the + sign next to the key shown in blue, you will see the rest underneath. Click on that and you will see the data description I mentioned in prior post in the right pane (color added for clarity, you won't see blue in the registry)

Registry Backup


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I did what you wanted me to do. This is all new to me. When I clicked on "find next" it searched for awhile but there was no results. All I get is "Finished searching through the registry." There is nothing highlighted in the left pane. I printed "Registry Backup" in case I'd need it. Thanks.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

personally after walking you through this thread for the last few days, It doesn't sound like you would be very safe messing around with the registry. don't take this the wrong way but that is a dangerous place you have entered.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not taking it the wrong way. I don't know my way around the registry and I agree with you. I've done a few simple registry hacks to improve Windows and/or fix some glitches but that's it. Removing strings and whatnot is foreign to me. By the way, I'd really like to thank you again and again for your time and your continuous support. In a previous post you suggested going into the BIOS to check under PNP/PCi configuration. I printed that out in case you wanted me to try that next. Should I?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

I don't have time to read through all the posts at the moment, but i see you are having an issue with the USB Hub? The USB bus is given around 30 watts of power and around 7 amperes to offer to anything plugged in to it, this may not be working as there could be a restriction on your USB bus with the amount power it is given by the PSU and/or board itself. It worked on another computer so this could be a possible issue (unlikely, but still).

So, what i'm suggesting is basically your board may be offering too low wattage for components, try and put in the max amount of USB devices you can into the computer and see if they are all showing up.

Edit: This does not count if the USB Hub is self-powered.

Nick.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Nick. The USB hub is self-powered. I have two problems. First, when I plugged in my new USB 2.0 Hub which is self-powered a yellow mark showed up in Device Manager. Now, even though I disconnected the Hub and uninstalled the yellow mark in Device Manager, when I boot up New Hardware Wizard starts up and is looking for a driver. Even if I let the wizard try to find a driver it doesn't. If I only knew what kind of driver it was looking for maybe I could install one, but I don't know what kind of driver it's looking for. The yellow mark in Device Manager is under Other Devices/PCI Device. The second problem is getting my hub to work. But, I think we should try to fix the yellow mark in Device Manager first.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Did you correctly install the most up-to-date system drivers for your computer? If possible, are you able to do a reinstall? It shouldn't majorly affect any settings or configurations you currently have. Is Plug n Play enabled in BIOS? 

It may also be an idea to make sure that there are no resource conflicts with the hardware - you can check this by going to device manager and choosing "resources by type" - just check that no IRQ's are the same (that belong to _different_ hardware and also under "memory" check that no two addresses are the same.

Edit: Do you have Service Pack 2?

Nick.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

I forgot to ask, where is the yellow exclamation mark showing up? Under PCI? Can you take a screenshot?

Nick.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

try searching for this part: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02

If that doesn't find it, follow the path in the example to the key


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I appreciate everyones help and please give me some time to look through all your responses and check out the suggestions and I will get back to you as soon as I can. Thank you.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

First, to answer Nick’s questions. Yes, I have correctly installed the most up-to-date drivers for my computer. Nick also questioned if Plug n’ Play was enabled in the BIOS. This is what I found under Plug n’ Play O/S [NO] I can leave it on NO or change it to YES. In the BIOS this is the description of what NO and YES means. 
No = Lets the BIOS configure all the devices in the system.
Yes = Lets the operating system configure Plug n’ Play devices not required for boot if your system has a Plug n’ Play operating system. 

As requested by Nick, I also checked in Device Manager for resource conflicts and there is a yellow question mark under PCI Device in the Memory section. All my hardware has been assigned different IRQ’s. But, under Memory NVIDIA Geforce 7900 GT and PCI Bus have the same address. [000A0000 – 000BFFFF]. But, the yellow question mark is not on one of these two. It’s a lot lower down in the list of resources on the PCI Device. 

Another question Nick had was if I had Service Pack 2. The answer is yes I do. And I’m set to automatically update so I have the latest critical updates. Once in awhile I do check for non-critical updates and install them if they seem okay. 

Also, Nick you wanted a screen shot of the yellow exclamation mark showing up in Device Manager. I don't know how to get a screen shot into your post. Can you explain how I go about doing that.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Then, I did a search in the Registry for PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02 which hwm54112 requested.
It found it under:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/ENUM/PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02.

In the right pane this is the description:
Name: HardwareID
Type:	REG_MULTI_SZ
Data:	PCI\VEN 8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&CC_040300PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&CC_0403


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

hello sim,

When you get to that key, click the + sign. the key will open, you should see the subkey that makes up the rest of the key (3&11583659&0&D8). click on that subkey (3&11583659&0&D8). The right pane should give you the the values you need to determine what the key is for.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, this is what is in the right pane. And it's highlighted. In the right pane this is the description:
Name: HardwareID
Type:	REG_MULTI_SZ
Data:	PCI\VEN 8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&CC_040300PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&CC_0403


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Also, in the right pane under the title 
Name: LocationInformation
Type: REG_SZ
Data: PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think I read anyone answering his bios question, but he said Plug n Play OS was set to NO. Did you set it that way because only under rare circumstances should that be set to no.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

It was set by default to NO. In the BIOS NO = It lets the BIOS configure all the devices in the system. YES = Lets the operating system configure Plug & Play devices not required for boot if your system has a Plug & Play operating system.
Should I change it to YES?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Logically, one would think YES is the right answer because XP is a plug and play OS. The reality is that the answer is no. Almost all resources are integrated on the system board. Bios is customized for the specific board, knows it’s idiosyncrasies and therefore BIOS can better handle configuration of resources. Windows on the other hand, is designed to work with all boards and can’t possibly keep up with all the differences in every board made and every piece of hardware. Either setting should work, but NO is preferred.

You should be able to delete the key. It contains no data. If it is required or relates to a device that is in the system, windows will re-install the driver


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I am not saying this is going to fix your situation but I can't recall a board since XP came out that didn't' have plug n play OS enabled by default.

Frankly plug n play started with Win95 in 1995, was a bit more reliable in win98.
Was non existent in All versions of Windows NT including the popular v35 & v4

I think the main reason for that option was because NT's plug n play was 99% incompatible. I remember only one driver I had for NT that actually included a registry hack to force NT to emulate plug n play to work with a certain drive.
I don't recall if OS/2 was considered plug n play but i doubt it since it was a MS concept and not IBM who owned OS/2 way back when. I just loved that O.S. when the next best thing was DOS or Windows 3.1... That was well ahead of it's time just like Linux running on machines with little hard drives and small amounts of ram.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I'll enable Plug n' Play when I get back and let you know if there are any changes. I have to leave for work. Thanks for your prompt communication.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Setting Plug and Play BIOS Settings

For x86-based systems, the way that the system BIOS code interacts with Plug and Play devices can vary, depending on whether the system BIOS or the operating system is responsible for configuring hardware. Whether the system BIOS is set to enable Plug and Play can affect this interaction if this option exists for your system. System conditions and recommended BIOS settings are listed in Table 9-2.

Table 9-2 Recommended Plug and Play BIOS Settings for x86-Based SystemsCondition	Recommended BIOS Setting

Fully compliant ACPI system (ACPI BIOS present; ACPI Hardware Abstraction Layer [HAL] installed)	
Windows XP Professional assigns device resources and ignores BIOS settings. This includes re-assigning IRQ, DMA, and Input Output (I/O) resources and arbitrating conflicts for all PCI devices. Because Windows XP Professional ignores the Plug and Play BIOS setting and uses ACPI, the BIOS setting can be left at either Yes/Enabled or No/Disabled. However, it is recommended that you set this option to No/Disabled.

Noncompliant ACPI system (ACPI BIOS present; compliance problems prevented ACPI HAL installation) 
The system BIOS assigns device resources prior to the loading of the operating system, and the Plug and Play BIOS setting must be No/Disabled. If your devices have a static configuration, you must turn off your computer before removing or attaching most devices. For more information about whether to turn your computer off when installing a device, see “Installing a Device in Windows XP Professional” earlier in this chapter.

Non-ACPI systems	
The system BIOS assigns device resources prior to the loading of the operating system, and the Plug and Play BIOS setting must be No/Disabled. If your devices have a static configuration, you must turn off your computer before removing or attaching most devices.

Dual boot Windows XP Professional and Microsoft Windows 95, Windows 98, or Windows Me operating systems	
The Plug and Play BIOS setting must be No/Disabled. Disabling Plug and Play in the BIOS is recommended to prevent errors that might arise. For example, if the system check for Plug and Play on a Windows 98 ACPI system passes, the system check for Plug and Play might fail on a Windows XP Professional ACPI system.

Direct from Microsoft XP Pro Resource Kit, every instance indicates PnP OS should be set to no. While NT is not specifically listed in this link, XP has a lot of NT code (search the registry) and the prefferred setting for NT is no also. 

OS/2 was the only OS where yes was the right setting, however only on microchannel based machines. The last version, "warp", attempted to be pnp on non-microchannel machines but could only handle certain buses, it failed miserably on the others


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

So, I guess the default setting of No for PnP is correct in the BIOS. Thanks.


James


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

actually different mother board makers design defaults to what they see fit. that doesn't make it right all the time.. how many times do we click the bios option to optimize with high performance settings and then notice all the write caching is off. i don't think there is necessarily a right or wrong answer for that one thing. i just see it more times then not with modern boards having it enabled with a yes. but your facts would lean me towards setting it at no... well it's broke so you do have to fix it so I can't say that phrase the other way.



simcalnet said:


> So, I guess the default setting of No for PnP is correct in the BIOS. Thanks.
> 
> 
> James


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Any suggestions?


----------

